# Vampires V's Werewolves



## shandril (Aug 5, 2007)

My man introduced me to this site .......
its text base game but I've found it a weee bit addictive

MonstersGame World 5 (EN)

check it out once you work your way around it, its lots of fun so click the link and let me drink your blood


----------



## ice.monkey (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, you've just had over 1 1/2 litres of my blood.  I'm feeling a bit dizzy now!

I can see how it'd be pretty addictive, so for that very reason I'm steering clear. And don't think you'll get me again! 1 1/2 litres is all you're getting from me.


----------



## shandril (Aug 7, 2007)

ice.monkey said:


> Well, you've just had over 1 1/2 litres of my blood.  I'm feeling a bit dizzy now!
> 
> I can see how it'd be pretty addictive, so for that very reason I'm steering clear. And don't think you'll get me again! 1 1/2 litres is all you're getting from me.



Awww damn i always love a good donor


----------

